# Best anti-spyware programs?



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Just bought a new PC after Wednesday night's storm fried mine. What are the best anti-spyware programs out there?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Paid - Webroot Spy Sweeper
Free - Spyware Terminator, Ad-Aware


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Pricy but the BEST out there:
http://shop.ca.com/malware/internet_security_suite.aspx
Includes AV, anti spam, anti malware, anti phishing, and firewall.

Or if you prefer anti spyware only: http://shop.ca.com/spyware/anti_spyware.aspx


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know that I'd call them the 'best', because other programs have tested to remove more spyware. But I will agree that they're definitely near the top.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Kung said:


> I don't know that I'd call them the 'best', because other programs have tested to remove more spyware. But I will agree that they're definitely near the top.


 The best out of the ones I've tried, and I've tried a LOT of them, both free and paid.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, I installed Adaware, as I have used it since I got online, at least until I can get to the store. Anyone have experiance w/ ZoneLabs firewall? Or can you recommend a better one?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I like Zonelabs, although it has tended to get a bit 'fussier' with age. I've also heard a LOT of good things about Comodo Personal Firewall. It's free.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Interesting that Microsoft released Windows Defender (free to download) a few months back yet it hasn't even been mentioned in this thread. I'm not too surprised though, I had stability problems with Defender and unistalled it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Interesting that Microsoft released Windows Defender (free to download) a few months back yet it hasn't even been mentioned in this thread. I'm not too surprised though, I had stability problems with Defender and uninstalled it.


 I do like the built in Firewall XP offers, and the outstanding pop up blocker, and now the latest is the phishing tool now in IE. So really with these out one IMO does not need much more then a good anti-virus program. And I know nobody will agree with me but for the past 10+ years and 5 years before that at work I Trust and like Norton.
I use Norton SystemWorks, now for the last 10 years with outstanding results.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I had AVG which I installed free from Grisoft, what does everyone think of it? I'm on Windows 98.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

personally I think, 'Avast! free home edition' is far better at picking up nasties than, avg


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Beeman said:


> I had AVG which I installed free from Grisoft, what does everyone think of it? I'm on Windows 98.


AVG is effective and uses the least resources of any antivirus software.

However, antivirus software does not normally block spyware. The subject of this thread was spyware blocking, at least up until the time I mentioned Windows Defender. Windows Defender is specifically intended to block spyware, not to block viruses.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Nevada said:


> Interesting that Microsoft released Windows Defender (free to download) a few months back yet it hasn't even been mentioned in this thread. I'm not too surprised though, I had stability problems with Defender and unistalled it.


That is because, quite frankly, it's not that good.  I've run it on PCs where I knew EXACTLY what kind of spyware it had on it, and it still didn't find squat.


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

I use none of the above. Got a mac. Don't need them. Why buy a new pc and have to install all that crap. 

Bufordt


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Because most programs are designed for windows....also, Windows based pc's seem to be 'dirt cheap' comapred to macs.... Mac is VERY good, especially when it comes to 'nasties' that come off the internet! (i.e. viruses,malware,spyware) But, I have to admit I like Linux a LITTLE better than mac, but both are much better than Windows.
Sorry to get off topic....


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Bufordt said:


> I use none of the above. Got a mac. Don't need them. Why buy a new pc and have to install all that crap. Bufordt


 I am thinking about getting a Mac for the next PC but that will be using Windows though as now Apple has the Intel chip instead of ones made by Motorola~!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Kung said:


> I like Zonelabs, although it has tended to get a bit 'fussier' with age. I've also heard a LOT of good things about Comodo Personal Firewall. It's free.


Hmmm... ever tried that one? Maybe better than ZoneLabs?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I know a lot of people who used to have ZoneAlarm and now have Comodo. They like Comodo better.


----------

